# Does anyone out there know anything about the upcoming Sig Op QL 6A?



## radop215 (26 Jul 2006)

The B Sqn page has nothing on this, but the course calendar has a course starting in Sep, I was wondering if anybody out there would know something about this course


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jul 2006)

.....And you are a Communicator?


----------



## radop215 (26 Jul 2006)

of course i am.  just sometimes slower than average.


----------



## navymich (26 Jul 2006)

If you're looking at your 6A's, you must by now know somebody in the system that can give you more information?  And what are you looking for exactly anyway, as you weren't really specific.  What is on the course? When it's actually running? If you are on it?  All of the above?

BTW, not sure if your subject was a play on words with the fact that there is "no anything" about the course around, or you've misspelled it.???  I've changed it for my post....


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jul 2006)

Communicators....  :  I'll change the title from "Does any out there no anything about the upcoming Sig Op QL 6A?"  to "Does anyone out there know anything about the upcoming Sig Op QL 6A?" for you all.   ;D


----------



## navymich (26 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Communicators....  :



Thank you.  Yes, we're a special bunch George... ;D


----------



## JSR OP (26 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> If you're looking at your 6A's, you must by now know somebody in the system that can give you more information?  And what are you looking for exactly anyway, as you weren't really specific.  What is on the course? When it's actually running? If you are on it?  All of the above?
> 
> BTW, not sure if your subject was a play on words with the fact that there is "no anything" about the course around, or you've misspelled it.???  I've changed it for my post....



Lets just start off by stating that there hasn't been a SigOp (Rad Op/ Tel Op) 6As Course for some time now, and not many people know much about it other than that it is coming soon.  There have been lots of questions around The Regiment about it, and not too many pers with answers.  That being said, I can understand Why Radop 215 is asking a general question as such.  Nobody really knows....

The worst part being that if anyone did know, they probably wouldn't tell anyone because, and I'm sure you all know this, when it comes to the passage of information amongst your own kind, Signals types are the worst!


----------



## buzgo (26 Jul 2006)

The last thing I heard was that they are still figuring it out. 

There is a rumour going around that they are going to grandfather people in, and they won't have to do it. The last batch of people who got promoted to Sgt were initially "provisional" and it was changed because they haven't got any courses on the radar.

Is the course even relevant at this point? What would even be on it? I haven't touched TCCCS since 1999 and won't touch it in the future either - so I don't need to know how to manage it...


----------



## Radop (26 Jul 2006)

Yes, folks, I did use my contacts and as JSR Op pointed out, there is not much on it even at the school.  By the way, this is a source that I use often for info as some people in this forum are more forthcoming with info.  I wish I could have checked this while out playing in the Sandbox but the system was to slow there.

Any who, all I can find out about it is that the course for the reg force is 15 days and the reserve one is 10 days.  It is suppose to be mainly administrative in nature ie. PDR/PER writing and review, correspondance, mil writing, etc.

As for grandfathered, Sigsguy, you and I are probably not grandfathered.


----------



## radop215 (27 Jul 2006)

I would be in the same boat as you Rad Op.  But this is the first that ive heard of this course being grandfathered.  

It was just a general question, as i know nothing about what is going on in Kingston these days.  Everything seems to be changing and nobody passes the info on.  its really hard to manage troops without knowing their capabilities.  My time in the school was way different than any of my troops.  Some seem to learn more than others, and its simply because the courses keep changing.

I kinda took a left turn there, but any info is good info especially when you know nothing about the subject.

To continue on the tangents, why is the G Sqn page way better than the B Sqn page?  What ever happened to us putting forth effort and shaming the dirty techs?


----------



## willy (27 Jul 2006)

Double Post- pls delete this one.


----------



## willy (27 Jul 2006)

I know this isn't really what you guys are asking for, but here's some info on the reserve 6A course, as it may be close:

The first Reserve Sig Op 6A courses were run in 2004, and since then they've tended to run 2 a year- one in the spring and one in the fall.  All reserve Sgts who were promoted during the period when there wasn't a 6A course were grandfathered and didn't need to take it.  Those who were promoted after the first course ran weren't grandfathered, and were acting lacking until they got it.  

I was at CFSCE recently as an instructor in F Sqn.  While I was there, a writing board sat to re-do the course content.  I wasn't on it, and don't know the changes, but when I did the course in 04 it was only 2 weeks long, and consisted of 3 PO's:

PO 001- Plan Communications Operations- Our PO Check for this was to perform a recce for a HQ & Sig Sqn.  Some of us did an urban setting, some rural, and some did field settings, and it was the luck of the draw which one you got.  We didn't actually deploy troops, we just went through the procedure for the recce and laid out placards where we sited the vehicles.

PO 002- Provide Advice and Assistance on Communications Matters- I can't recall a PO Check for this at all, and from what I remember it pretty much consisted of guest lecturers coming in and briefing us on various strategic systems, plus a trip to Leitrim and a fairly interesting brief from the guys there.

PO 003- Prepare Unit Training- Our PO Check for this was to work in a syndicate and prepare all the details of a unit training plan.  

Despite the short length of the course, it did contain some good stuff, and I thought it was worthwhile.


----------



## buzgo (27 Jul 2006)

Sounds very similar to the res QL6A that I did in 1997. It also sounds similar to what was run in 2000.

I know that what has happened this year is that all everyone promoted to Sgt was initially acting lacking, but the career shop has changed that so all the Sgts are all now substantive (I'm one). I'm not sure why there was a mixup but the career shop sent an email out 'fixing' the situation.

I don't really have time to go on this course, and I really don't care about deploying an HQ & Sig Sqn. Hopefully they will sort it out so that I don't have to go!


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Jul 2006)

willy said:
			
		

> I was at CFSCE recently as an instructor in F Sqn.



I can definitely vouch for that


----------



## Radop (27 Jul 2006)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Sounds very similar to the res QL6A that I did in 1997. It also sounds similar to what was run in 2000.
> 
> I know that what has happened this year is that all everyone promoted to Sgt was initially acting lacking, but the career shop has changed that so all the Sgts are all now substantive (I'm one). I'm not sure why there was a mixup but the career shop sent an email out 'fixing' the situation.
> 
> I don't really have time to go on this course, and I really don't care about deploying an HQ & Sig Sqn. Hopefully they will sort it out so that I don't have to go!



I guess I should check my msg as the first one did say A/L.  Now I am curious to see if the second one says substantive.


----------



## buzgo (28 Jul 2006)

I have the email floating around somewhere... If I find it I'll send it to you!

I was concerned originally because of the acting lacking - because there is no 6A course. Now that it is fixed, I don't see how they can make us do it   (although I'm sure they'll find a way). I'll ask the mangler whats going on!


----------



## radop215 (28 Jul 2006)

So, if they have substantiated you, and they havent quite decided whats going to be on the course (assuming they arent going to follow the reserve model), can anyone figure out why they even have it listed?  im sure they will eventually have people doing these courses, but if they cant figure out who/what/where/why/how, are they not just complicating things again?



			
				Radop said:
			
		

> I guess I should check my msg as the first one did say A/L.  Now I am curious to see if the second one says substantive.



this should be on the emaa site on your mprr


----------

